# 1/15 Offshore Destin need 2



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Heading out Sunday 1/15 from Marler Park on Okaloosa Island, meet at 0730 to load up not waiting past 0800 for stragglers. Trip will be for purely bottom fishing. Plan to be back at the dock between 1300-1400. Would like for some to join me back at my house to clean the boat afterwards in Navarre by Walmart. I have a 165 quart cooler for our catch, and wet storage if we catch more than we expect.

Target: Amberjack, Trigger, Porgy, Mingo, Scamp

Planned range: 13-22nm south of Destin, if rough seas then we'll stay within 5nm and hit close to shore structures or back to the bridge for redfish.

Request $40 per person, covers gas, bait (will try to catch live bait as well), bottled water

You should bring: motion sickness options if needed, food, drinks, cold weather gear, your own rod/reel and tackle (try to have gear ready before we launch), saltwater fishing license, hat, shades, and if you will a bag or 2 of ice. A cooler to leave in your vehicle to take your catch home is recommended.

If you have questions please ask away.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Im down. PM your way


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Boat full, thanks!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Its supposed to be 4-6' on Monday. Good luck though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Never mind. Looked at the date wrong. My bad.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't scare me like that! 4-6' I won't bottom fish and won't go far either. These seas do change pretty rapidly though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah just a dumb moment. I finally realized after thinking about why someone would be going out in 4-6' weather I should double check what I was looking at.


----------

